
The internet didn't shrink 6% real estate commissions. But this lawsuit might - thehoff
https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/15/economy/real-estate-commissions/index.html
======
ve55
It's more likely that a successful startup will disrupt this industry before
this lawsuit does. A 6% commission is a ridiculous amount of money to pay a
middleman for high-value transactions that are often 6 or 7 figures.

It's a huge challenge, but maybe one of the companies that is already working
on this (for example, Door, mentioned in TFA) will be able to make some
headway in this area that has lacked it for so long.

~~~
sjg007
The iBuyer type programs will change everything. You will sell your house to a
company and then maybe even purchase another one from them. Also once they
have the houses then they can force reduced commissions on buyer agents. It
will be a slow boil but it will happen. Sellers can sell with no strings (and
they might get less), the company will rehab it/// Basically if you can
bankroll the inventory you can take over the market.

------
tropo
This is one of the underlying causes of long commutes and thus traffic on the
roads and all the associated pollution.

People can't afford to move closer to work if they take a 10% hit each time.
(it is well above 6% due to numerous random other things like title insurance)

